# Where is ww3 or the new internet grid?



## zergpc208 (Jan 15, 2006)

I keep reading that ww3 or the new internet grid will be lighting fast and fix the internet banwith problems .But why so slow to move ?I hear you can download a hollywood movie in seconds!!!


Has of now the internet has major banwith problems ?The internet was invented for text not downloading or uploading movies or message boards or chat rooms with 1,000 members log in !!! Many ISP's are throttling back or capping banwith do to people eating up banwith .I also hear that the new ww3 or the new internet grid will have better security to stop hackers and deal with malware.

Is money the reson why it so slow at moving ww3 or the new internet grid?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Until the providers solve the problem of the "the last mile", you can forget gigabit Internet speeds.


----------



## zergpc208 (Jan 15, 2006)

What do you mean?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Definition of The Last Mile.


----------



## zergpc208 (Jan 15, 2006)

I was reading that most of this is do to cost and has old cable needs to be replace it will be replace with fibro optic cable .So it will be along time for all that cable to be replace with fibro optic cable .

Most of it is cost and ISP's do not want to spend $$$$ to replace cable to fibro optic cable .


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I have fiber directly to my house, so I'm already for gigabit Internet. Currently, I struggle along with 35/35 service.


----------



## zergpc208 (Jan 15, 2006)

Many ISP's have service package you can chose from .In Canada rogers cable and bell are the biggest.
From lite use package to Ultimate package but cost more if a service package is at Ultimate .


In the US and Canada there is a monoply not like the UK and Japan where they have gigabit Internet and cost less than the ISP's in Canada and the US..


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, in truth the UK has a slower average than the US, so I don't think that's correct. The average speed in Japan is 60mbit, not a gigabit. Let's not get carried away with gross exaggeration!


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

JohnWill said:


> Well, in truth the UK has a slower average than the US, so I don't think that's correct. The average speed in Japan is 60mbit, not a gigabit. Let's not get carried away with gross exaggeration!


Japan and Korea in that graph have a huge advantage too, density!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Correct, in theory it should be easier to wire cities for high speed, but it seems in the US many cities are far behind the suburbs. Most people in Phila still can't get Verizon FiOS, but it's strung all around the surrounding counties.


----------



## sickcars (Jan 18, 2007)

Sicne your in Canada, my guess Ontario like myself there are Much better ISP's out here then Bell & rogers.

Bell and rogers charge way to much and throttle their internet connections and put dumb low bandwidth limits because its a way to make more money & they do not want to invest in the network. Bell especially are a bunch of scammers and lie to the general public about their connections.

I suggest you have a look at the following company,
www.Teksavvy.com they provide DSl & Cable at much better prices and bandwidth caps. They are also one of the BEST companies around to deal with.


----------



## helpful (Sep 18, 2009)

TechSavvy (refering to just the dsl service) are at the mercy of Bell Internet traffic management policies that Bell's apply to there wholesale partners as well, so you will still have throttling of certain application traffic.

Here is recent study if you are interested on ranking of countries...

http://www.sbs.ox.ac.uk/newsandevents/Documents/Broadband%20Quality%20Study%202009%20Press%20Presentation%20%28final%29.pdf


----------



## sickcars (Jan 18, 2007)

helpful said:


> TechSavvy (refering to just the dsl service) are at the mercy of Bell Internet traffic management policies that Bell's apply to there wholesale partners as well, so you will still have throttling of certain application traffic.
> 
> Here is recent study if you are interested on ranking of countries...
> 
> http://www.sbs.ox.ac.uk/newsandevents/Documents/Broadband%20Quality%20Study%202009%20Press%20Presentation%20%28final%29.pdf


Very true by you can get around it with a feature they have and a supported router, which you probably know about.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Only an educational institution could come up with a study that verbose with little to say.


----------

